# FreeBSD 11



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 14, 2015)

Do we know when FreeBSD 11 will be released?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 15, 2015)

My wifi card will be supported on 11-RELEASE. That's the reason I ask when will be released. Thanks for the answer


----------



## da1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Why don't you make a request for a backport of the drivers then?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 16, 2015)

Where can I ask this?


----------



## da1 (Feb 16, 2015)

It's called a MFC (merge-from-current) and you can do it at re@(freebsd.org).

From https://www.freebsd.org/releng/:

```
The primary release engineering team is responsible for approving MFC requests during code freezes, setting release schedules, and all of the other responsibilities laid out in our charter.
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok. I send mail. If they help me to fix it, I will post HOW TO here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/how-to-lenovo-p400-touchscreen-freebsd.50373/
and here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/intel-centrino-wireless-n-2230-working-now.50143/


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

For what it is worth, the PC-BSD team has 11.0-CURRENT images available. You said you need wi-fi drivers, so I assume you are running a laptop machine. Since PC-BSD offers a pre-made desktop OS based on FreeBSD, that might be an easy way to get the wi-fi support you need. http://blog.pcbsd.org/2015/02/pc-bsd-11-0-current-images-now-available/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 16, 2015)

FreeBSD have also released 11-CURRENT images. I just don't want to go to CURRENT. Also I don't like PC-BSD. Is a mess.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 17, 2015)

The release engineer approval is mainly referring to right before a release.  You can contact the committer to request if they can MFC the commits for the driver into the STABLE branch.


----------

